
Your First 30 Days of Blogging - Chrisroad
http://www.quicksprout.com/2009/09/09/your-first-30-days-of-blogging/
======
onreact-com
While this advice is mostly true you can't split it up in days. You have to do
most of this at once from the start.

~~~
Watts
I have been doing something similar to the advice in this article and it's
been working for me. I took a small hobby blog and got more serious about it,
implementing these ideas as I go. So far it's going well, and while I think
you can do a lot of things things at once I don't think you need to feel
pressured to get it done all in one go.

